# ejb3.0 datenbank problem



## juliab1984 (14. Jan 2008)

hallo,

wir versuchen gerade eine ejb3 anwendung zu programmieren (bis 31. januar muss es fertig werden - die zeit wird knapp!). als server verwenden wir jboss 4.0.4. mit der standard hypesonic-datenbank.
im moment haben wir aber ein ganz schön blödes problem und keine ahnung wie wir es beheben sollen: wir haben keine verbindung zur datenbank.

unsere persistence.xml sieht so aus:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<persistence>
   <persistence-unit name="fho-middleware">
	<jta-data-source>java:/DefaultDS</jta-data-source>
	<properties>
		<property name="hibernate.hbm2ddl.auto" value="update"/>
	</properties>
	</persistence-unit>
</persistence>
```

in der datei haben wir nichts außer dem namen geändert. die restlichen einstellungen sind alle von der cd von dem buch enterprise javabeans 3.0 von uwe rozanski. leider steht nichts weiter dabei, es kommt uns sovor als sollte es eigentlich standardmäßig von alleine gehen.

unsere fehlermeldungen beim deployen sehen so:


```
--- MBeans waiting for other MBeans ---
ObjectName: persistence.units:jar=server.jar,unitName=fho-middleware
  State: FAILED
  Reason: java.lang.NullPointerException
  I Depend On:
    jboss.jca:service=ManagedConnectionFactory,name=DefaultDS
  Depends On Me:
    jboss.j2ee:jar=server.jar,name=PlayersVerwaltungBean,service=EJB3

ObjectName: jboss.j2ee:jar=server.jar,name=PlayersVerwaltungBean,service=EJB3
  State: NOTYETINSTALLED
  I Depend On:
    persistence.units:jar=server.jar,unitName=fho-middleware

ObjectName: jboss.j2ee:jar=server.jar,name=GameSettingsVerwaltungBean,service=EJB3
  State: NOTYETINSTALLED
  I Depend On:
    persistence.units:unitName=JavaEE

--- MBEANS THAT ARE THE ROOT CAUSE OF THE PROBLEM ---
ObjectName: persistence.units:jar=server.jar,unitName=fho-middleware
  State: FAILED
  Reason: java.lang.NullPointerException
  I Depend On:
    jboss.jca:service=ManagedConnectionFactory,name=DefaultDS
  Depends On Me:
    jboss.j2ee:jar=server.jar,name=PlayersVerwaltungBean,service=EJB3

ObjectName: persistence.units:unitName=JavaEE
  State: NOTYETINSTALLED
  Depends On Me:
    jboss.j2ee:jar=server.jar,name=GameSettingsVerwaltungBean,service=EJB3
```

weiß jemand woran es liegen könnte? braucht ihr mehr infos? es wäre super nett, wenn uns jemand weiterhelfen würde... gerne auch per icq...

viele grüße, julia


----------



## megachucky (15. Jan 2008)

Ich hatte mit dem Glassfish Application Server lange das gleiche Problem, da es in keiner Doku stand: Man musste neben dem App-Server noch asadmin start-database ausführen, also die DB manuell starten. Evtl. liegt hier auch beim JBOSS das Problem?!


----------



## juliab1984 (15. Jan 2008)

guten morgen!

echt nett, dass ihr/du so schnell geantwortet habt, aber nach ner endlosen nachtschicht sind wir mit den nerven am ende und werden wir jetzt einfach die entity beans rauswerfen und ganz normal jdbc benutzen.

aber danke für die gedanken die an uns verschwendet wurden!

viele grüße, julia


----------

